# Best customer service ever!!!!



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Well i have the 07/08 Rome targa bindings.. 

One day out my latches kept coming loose so i emailed Rome... by the time they replied (within 24 hours) i had already gone riding again and noticed it was my pants pulling the release...

I told them i figured it out and thanked them for offering sending me replacements...
I jokingly asked for some stickers and they sent them out

Yesterday i went out riding and the little fabric piece on my toecap which holds the ladder down ripped from the seams..
(probably from one of many bad wipe outs that day)

Any way..... i emailed them and let them know earlier today... less then 5 hours later i got a reply and having a new cap sent out!!

This is what customer service is all about! taking care of your customers! unlike Burton who i had to go back and forth with over 10 emails just to get a pair of base plates from them. 

anyway in conclusion..... Give ROME a shot... great equipment as well as great service!


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the review bro...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

And THAT is the reason I only buy Rome. They were so good to me that I have no reason to buy from anyone else.

I have no problem with other companies, but if one is going to be as awesome as Rome, I don't see why I should take my business anywhere else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Even more reason for me to get the 390's

Thanks for the writeup!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not into Burton, but I have to say their customer service was pretty good with my Cartels. I _really_ hated that they broke so often, but at least their cust svc was helpful. I always called them.

Good to hear, though, since I'm now rocking my first Rome products. I'll prob use these binders the most this season.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

so i get the package overnighted without even asking... i open up the box and they thew in an extra toe strap as well as a ankle strap with a letter saying "Just incase... Enjoy" 

Bravo rome


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

That's too cool. Good for you!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, that's Rome.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's smart business. Because I liked them so much I bought a Design from them. I'd say a few bucks worth of parts is worth it if it gets you to buy your next bindings from them.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

wow this is good to know, my strap broke the first day and i just emailed them, good to know that they have great service, i like it when companies care.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I sent Rome an email 2 weeks ago about the toe cap issue on the Targas, they sent me an email back thanking me and then I got some stickers in the mail today. Pretty cool.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

rome is the best seriosuly. last season i ordered some targas about a week before a trip and i got them the day before i left. then i realized i was an idiot and that i had a burton board and my new sweet bindings wouldn't screw onto my stupid board. i called rome, and they overnighted me two pairs of conversion discs so i could color match. i never paid a cent for the discs or shipping, even though i told them i would gladly pay. i still cant believe they did that, it took me weeks just to get a replacement buckle from burton. f-ing awesome company


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> so i get the package overnighted without even asking... i open up the box and they thew in an extra toe strap as well as a ankle strap with a letter saying "Just incase... Enjoy"
> 
> Bravo rome


wicked. rome is a gnarly company but burton has also been great to me..:dunno:


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

because of this post, my next binders will be Rome 390s.


not even kidding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats what im hoping for as well^

I have yet to run into a problem with my gear but I hope that if/when it happens I get treated just as well


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I emailed Rome on Saturday about the toe strap breaking on my Targas. It was just the plastic piece that connects the toe cap to the base plates. It was probably broken because of me too, but yesterday, I received the reply email from them. I emailed them my shipping info today, and the replacement part is on its way, with some stickers!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

great to hear, I don't own any Rome gear, but it sounds like they're a good choice.. it's probably no coincidence that there's such a positive push for Rome on this forum. Besides, I like their designs.


----------

